# Northshore Community College ISO P/T



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

PT Institution Security Officer (3rd Shift)
Institution:
*North Shore Community College*

Location:
Danvers, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
06/28/2019

Type:
Adjunct/Part-Time

*Company Description:*

school

*Job Description:*

*PT Institution Security Officer*

*Hours 11:30pm-7:30am (3rd shift) , 16-24 hours per week*

*(Campus location and schedule to be determined)*

The Institutional Security Officer maintains a secure campus environment; provides protection and security of persons, facilities, and property; patrols campus buildings and adjacent areas; conducts surveillance of assigned areas; responds to emergency situations; prepares and reviews information-gathering forms and reports; provides direction and general information to the public; and performs related work as required.

_*DUTIES AND RESPONSIBILITIES:*_


Patrols an assigned area by patrol car or on foot; makes periodic rounds and security checks of buildings and grounds; conducts surveillance of assigned areas; determines the extent of violations; notifies appropriate authorities; and takes whatever action is necessary in accordance with authorized procedures.
Prepares general reports and logs.
Operates two-way radios and/or base station address systems; locks or unlocks doors, gates, etc.; assesses road conditions to determine need for emergency snow removal or sanding; and maintains records.
Inspects safety apparatus (e.g., fire extinguishers, sprinkler systems, alarm systems, fire lanes, emergency exits) in accordance with established agency procedures.
Responds to inquiries and provides information regarding pertinent rules and regulations to employees, students and the general public.
Performs other related duties.
*Requirements:*


Prior experience in work involving the protection or security of buildings, equipment or people as a major duty or the equivalent combination of education and experience. 
Ability to gather information and prepare reports
Ability to exercise sound judgment and communicate effectively
Ability to lift heavy objects and ability to stand and/or walk for prolonged periods of time.
Ability to enter data in to the College Police Dispatch and Report programs.
Basic knowledge of Microsoft Office and email.
Successful experience interacting with culturally diverse populations.
Ability to monitor and operate CCTV and alarm systems and operate two-way radios.
Ability to become DCJIS Certified. 
Candidates will be required to present a copy of a valid Massachusetts class "D" operator's license and a copy of driving history record from the Massachusetts Registry of Motor Vehicles.
Ability to pass a pre-placement physical.
Candidates will be required to pass a background check as a condition of employment.
*Additional Information:*

*SALARY:* $15.28 per hour (includes 3rd shift differential), 16- 24 hrs/week: evenings, Non-benefited position

*STARTING DATE:* ASAP

*Application Instructions:*

North Shore Community College is an affirmative action/equal opportunity employer and does not discriminate on the basis of race, color, national origin, sex, disability, religion, age, veteran status, genetic information, gender identity or sexual orientation in its programs and activities as required by Title IX of the Educational Amendments of 1972, the Americans with Disabilities Act of 1990, Section 504 of the Rehabilitation Act of 1973, Title VII of the Civil Rights Act of 1964, and other applicable statutes and college policies. The College prohibits sexual harassment, including sexual violence. Inquiries or complaints concerning discrimination, harassment, retaliation or sexual violence shall be referred to the College's Affirmative Action and/or Title IX Coordinator, the Massachusetts Commission Against Discrimination, the Equal Employment Opportunities Commission or the United States Department of Education's Office for Civil Rights.

*Application Information*
Contact:
North Shore Community College

Online App. Form:
http://nscc.interviewexchange.com/jobofferdetails.jsp?JOBID=112376&jobboard=148


----------

